# Huge Chainsaw



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

This is a 2 man chain saw (scary) made from 1943 - 1971. It weighs 82.5 lbs. It is 15.1 Cu. In. That's almost 250cc !! I have a big 24" Homelite that is only 60cc. Look at how huge the chain is next to my hand. There are no raker teeth. The teeth look like band saw teeth. The plaque says its cutting capacity is 24" - 100".


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's some serious cutting machine. It's like the great white shark of chainsaws. Wasn't someone around here asking about what chainsaw to purchase...............I think we have our answer!! :laughing:
Very cool
Ken


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

It get real scary the 1st time you have the most wonderfull opportunity to use one.We used em in Ca around 1966.I can testify to the fact that they were one scary saw that would show no mercy if you made a mistake.Picture sure brings back memories.:yes:


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Posted by Kenbo.. Wasn't someone around here asking about what chainsaw to purchase...............I think we have our answer!! :laughing:

That would be me. ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!! 

THAT is a SERIOUS saw.

Sooooo..Just curious...what do they want for it? :icon_cheesygrin:


----------

